# Can't Install Flight Simulator X after accidentally deleting it(not uninstalled)



## happy17292 (Jun 7, 2013)

I had accidentally Deleted FSX while replacing my old HDD now it won't let me install/repair it again. whenever i run setup it shows 2 options, repair and uninstall.
when i select uninstall it shows
error number: 0x80040702
Description: Failed to load DLL:GameuxInstallHelper

if i choose repair it shows:
error -1605 This action is only valid for products that are currently installed.

i have tried cleaning my registry with CCleaner but it didn't worked. i've already removed FSX files from C drive including Save game files and CFG file.
Is there any option to install it again? i don't want to reinstall my windows


----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 7, 2013)

Try Revo Uninstaller to delete leftover files.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

you might try a system restore..

and before that, try deleting files (of that software only) from user data


just search for the name of the software in your system drive ,
open each folder which is related to it (software)
confirm that the folder doen't has anything except the files related to the program,
delete those folders..
and reboot.
try installing again and post results here

have a look here too : 
*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/window...d1?msgId=00cfc0f7-c8b4-4680-bfe8-f95febe914dd


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 7, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> Try Revo Uninstaller to delete leftover files.



installed revo uninstaller pro and used 'force uninstall' option to remove registry entries of FSX and acceleration expansion. now it doesn't show repair/uninstall window anymore, it begins normal setup but shows another error

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/sds_zps8cc04d5f.jpg




mastercool8695 said:


> you might try a system restore..
> 
> and before that, try deleting files (of that software only) from user data
> 
> ...



already deleted every file and folder related to fsx
system restore is not possible as I had turned system restore off to save disk space 


EDIT:
trying this solution, will report if it works
*support.microsoft.com/kb/928080/en-us?spid=11941


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 12, 2013)

revo uninstaller + Error 1722 when reinstalling Flight Simulator X  this tool from microsoft solved the problem and FSX is now working fine. but Acceleration expansion is still not installing. when i click setup, the setup window closes within half a second after opening


----------

